# 'ekastote'



## calina

Dear All,
I hope you are all doing well!
Could someone please translate the greek work 'ekastote' (εκάστοτε)?
I couldn't find any translation
thank yu!!


----------



## cougr

calina said:


> Dear All,
> I hope you are all doing well!
> Could someone please translate the greek work 'ekastote' (εκάστοτε)?
> I couldn't find any translation
> thank yu!!



Hi calina, it can be translated in various ways. Did you have a specific context in mind?


----------



## Δημήτρης

I have hard time explaining the usage of ekastote, even in Greek...
Context would help, but generally, if you replace "ο/του/τον εκάστοτε X" with "ο/του/τον κάθε X" it makes sense. Not quite the same though.


----------



## calina

cougr said:


> Hi calina, it can be translated in various ways. Did you have a specific context in mind?


 
Hello Cougr! 
I wanted to write the following: ''σύμφωνα με τις εκάστοτε ανάγκες μας'' - simfona me tis ekastote anages mas.


----------



## cougr

calina said:


> Hello Cougr!
> I wanted to write the following: ''σύμφωνα με τις εκάστοτε ανάγκες μας'' - simfona me tis ekastote anages mas.



Hopefully one of the following will cover it:

According to our specific needs/ actual needs/ current needs/  individual needs/ existing needs.

If the above aren't helpful you may need to provide further context. Sorry I couldn't be more specific.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Ἐκἀτοστε*: _of every time_ (en español _de cada momento_)


----------



## shawnee

Having read the above posts, I must confess, I for one, still don't feel confident enough to use this term. Could someone offer some more examples?


----------



## elliest_5

Εκάστοτε σημαίνει "την κάθε φορά". Έχει μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα λειτουργία ως λέξη γιατί είναι σα να εισάγει στην πρόταση μια λογική συνάρτηση του χρόνου: "Ο/η/το εκάστοτε x" = "αυτός που έχει την ιδιότητα x σε έναν πιθανό χρόνο y"

"Ο εκάστοτε πρωθυπουργός" = "ο καθένας που έχει την ιδιότητα του πρωθυπουργού για κάθε δεδομένο χρόνο" (το αντικείμενο αναφοράς της πρότασης είναι το σύνολο των αποτελεσμάτων της συνάρτησης: "ο Καραμανλής, αν μιλάμε για το 2007" και "ο παλιός Καραμανλής αν μιλάμε για το 1960" και "ο Παπανδρέου αν μιλάμε για το 2009" και "ο παλιός Παπανδρέου αν μιλάμε για το 1963" <note the lack of "originality" in the names of Greek PMs  > )

"Ο εκάστοτε ανάγκες" = "Οι - διαφορετικές - ανάγκες  για κάθε δεδομένο χρόνο"

Ο διαφορετικός χρόνος φυσικά συνεπάγεται και διαφορετικές συνθήκες, οπότε το παράδειγμα "οι εκάστοτε ανάγκες" ερμηνεύεται πιο σωστά "Οι ανάγκες ανάλογα με τις κάθε διαφορετικές συνθήκες"

hope it helped


----------



## an-alfabeto

*εκάστοτε* επιρρ. (λογ.): ο υπάρχων σε κάθε περίσταση, συγκυρία.
(_εκάστος_ + χρον. καταλ. _-τε_) 

Οι εκάστοτε ανάγκες: οι υπάρχουσες ανάγκες σε κάθε συγκυρία
Ο εκάστοτε υπουργός: ο νυν κάθε φορά υπουργός
Η εκάστοτε νομολογία: η ισχύουσα κάθε φορά νομολογία.


----------



## shawnee

Eυχαριστώ ελι και αν αλφάβετο. Για να είμαι σύγουρος ότι μπήκε στο άγγλο εκπαιδευμένο ξερό μου θα'λεγα οτι η καλύτερη μετάφραση θα ήταν το 'prevailing' .
Π.χ. The prevailing prime minster (_with as little variation in surnames as possible_ Or the prevailing needs.


----------



## an-alfabeto

shawnee said:


> Eυχαριστώ ελι και αν αλφάβετο. Για να είμαι σύγουρος ότι μπήκε στο άγγλο εκπαιδευμένο ξερό μου θα'λεγα οτι η καλύτερη μετάφραση θα ήταν το 'prevailing' .
> Π.χ. The prevailing prime minster (_with as little variation in surnames as possible_ Or the prevailing needs.


 
Γεια σου, shawnee. Δεν φταίει το αγγλικής νοοτροπίας τσερβέλο σου )), όσο το ότι η λέξη συνδυάζει ένα επίθετο και ένα επίρρημα που δεν αποδίδονται με μια λέξη στα αγγλικά. Νομίζω ότι το *prevailing* έχει τη σημασία του *κυρίαρχου/δεσπόζοντος. *
Εκάστοτε δεν σημαίνει κυρίαρχος, αλλά αυτός που υπάρχει κάθε φορά (που μπορεί να είναι *και* κυρίαρχος). Οι μόνες μεταφράσεις που μου έρχονται στα αγγλικά είναι: at each given time/ on each occasion/of the day. 
ο εκάστοτε υπουργός: the minister of the day
οι εκάστοτε ανάγκες: the current needs on each occasion.
Σημειώνω πως η λέξη είναι λόγια, οπότε και απαιτεί αντίστοιχα συμφραζόμενα. 
Ελπίζω να είναι κάπως πιο ξεκάθαρο τώρα.


----------



## shawnee

Ναί σκαμπάζω τώρα. Να δούμε όμως αν θα το χρησιμοποιήσω πότε;Γεια χαρά.


----------



## an-alfabeto

shawnee said:


> Ναί σκαμπάζω τώρα. Να δούμε όμως αν θα το χρησιμοποιήσω πότε;Γεια χαρά.


 
Για να κάνεις την αρχή, σου γράφω ένα παράδειγμα που εγώ χρησιμοποιώ με παραλλαγές συχνά:
"Πας στην εφορία να ζητήσεις μια βεβαίωση κι έχεις τον *εκάστοτε* @#*&#! να σε κοιτάζει λες κι ήρθες απ' το διάστημα!"
Απλώς αντικαθιστάς το _@#*&#!_ με το *εκάστοτε* ενδεικνυόμενο κοσμητικό επίθετο. 
Η φράση σαφώς και δεν είναι λόγια. Αποσκοπεί ακριβώς στο παιχνίδι της λόγιας λέξης δίπλα στον *εκάστοτε* βαρύ χαρακτηρισμό.


----------



## shawnee

Μμμμ.. πολύ ωραίο παράδειγμα. Για να δοκιμάσω μια μετάφραση για σιγουριά.
  “You go to the tax office and are met with the incumbent horse’s arse who treats you as if you come from outer space.”


----------



## an-alfabeto

shawnee said:


> Μμμμ.. πολύ ωραίο παράδειγμα. Για να δοκιμάσω μια μετάφραση για σιγουριά.
> “You go to the tax office and are met with the incumbent horse’s arse who treats you as if you come from outer space.”


 
Άψογο μου φαίνεται. Αποδίδει και το νόημα και το ύφος. Ο horse’s arse στον οποίο πέφτεις είναι διαφορετικός κάθε φορά. Οπότε τώρα ξέρεις: μεταφράζεις ανάλογα με τα *εκάστοτε* συμφραζόμενα.


----------

